# EPROM und EEPROM info's gesucht



## Todal (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche verzweifelt nach einer Seite die mir relativ einfach beschreibt wie Eprom's funktionieren. Wie man sie ansteuern muss etc - halt ne kleine Info page oder ein Referat über sowas.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen...


----------



## chibisuke (12. Februar 2004)

Eine site hab ich im moment nich parat aber ich hab viele infos dazu im kopf ;-) musste mich damit nämlich schon mal befassen...

Intern ist es ein array aus programmierbaren und fixen AND und OR s
is also relativ sinmple, ist auf silitium basis gemacht.
das basiert auf einem fuse system soweit ich weiß. also das sind bits die man entweder programmieren kann oder auch nicht. is net viel dabei im prinzip.

Entweder man stellt die verbindung her oder auch nicht, und durch das array kann man es effizient nutzen, weil man mehrere verknüpft hatt.

so mal das grundprinzip... das ganze wird im silitium weaver schon in der struktur dotiert und fertig.


Vom lesen und schreiben her gibt es unterschiedliche verfahren... es gibt 3 protokolle die man im hauptsächlichen einsetzt. das Paralelle protokoll. 
Da katt man ne lese/schreib leitung, ne daten/address leitung, und die 8 datenkanäle... mehr is da net dabei...

Dann gibt es das I²C als datenbus.... ein 2 leitungs system für serielle übertragung. eine datenleitung eine taktleitung. Entsprechend dem I²C Protokoll... einfach mal nachlesen. das sind meist 8 beinige ICs...

Und dann gibt es das OneWire protokoll. ein chip mit einem 2 anschlusspunkten... einer davon ist GND.. der andere ist Stromversorgung und Datenleitung in einem.


----------

